# Fido-Vite



## erinwagner (Aug 30, 2010)

Has anyone heard of this? I have several people on my lab board that swear by it and my daughter's lab has frequent bouts with loose stool. I was thinking of giving it a try to see if it helps. I'm guessing that most of the people recommending it do not feed RAW so I wasn't sure if it would be a benefit or not. Thanks.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Do you feed tripe at all?


----------



## erinwagner (Aug 30, 2010)

I do for my dogs but my daughter does not. Her dog has such a hard time with even organ meat.....it has to be very small amounts at a time.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Tripe has some amazing properties and has helped dogs with digestive issues, just feeding a tiny amount with each meal because of the natural

 _Lactobacillus Acidophilus_,that is has in it.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Tripe is great for sensitiv tummies - I would definitely work on it. It really helps heal the gut.


----------



## BearMurphy (Feb 29, 2012)

i'm on that board too and as a raw feeder i'm not crazy about all the ingredients.

I would definitely do tripe or an actual refrigerated pro-biotic since fidovite seems to have a lot of other stuff in it.

seems to be a good supplement for kibble feeders though so I would consider it if I didn't feed raw


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

LOL, another lab board member here. I thought of Pete as soon as I saw this thread topic...

To be honest, I haven't even looked to see what all is in the Fido-vite. I'm wanting to say there is a raw feeder on the lab board who uses it, I thought IndyBindy posted that she had ordered some?

I agree about the tripe, and I give one of my dogs a probiotic, but that is to help prevent yeast issues that he is prone to.


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Lol I thought Pete to when I read the title. He is getting allot of kibble feeders to use it. Good promoter eh.


----------



## erinwagner (Aug 30, 2010)

Maybe they should pay him a commission. I will tell her to try the tripe....he already gets probiotics.


----------

